

Ask HN: Selling House Ads for Mobile App - calebhicks

We have developed a couple of iPhone apps. We want to release an ad supported free version, but want to retain control over what advertisers are allowed in our app.<p>We want to accept payment directly from the advertisers, and give them information on impressions and CTRs.<p>Is there an ad serving solution out there that will let me sell mobile ads and put them in my apps?
======
arn
I'd be interested in hearing about full solutions as well. Adwhirl lets you
run multiple networks as well as custom/house ads. So you could plug in your
own system into that. But it's not a full solution. You'd still have to have
your own system to serve up ads to the app.

